

Website screenshot creation and manipulation with URL2PNG and Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/website_screenshot_creation_and_manipulation_with_url2png_and_cloudinary

======
nadavs
This blog post details how you can easily create screenshots of websites,
further manipulate the generated images and deliver them via a CDN.
Cloudinary's dynamic manipulation and delivery URLs together with the URL2PNG
add-on are used to on-the-fly generate screenshots of sites as displayed on
desktops and mobile devices. Sample code included for Ruby on Rails, PHP,
Node.js, Java and Python.

